# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  A Beautiful location to have vacation in Southeastern Europe.

## edgarpowell

Turkey is a place with vast natural beauty & adventure excitements. One can find some of the best wines in the world here. Large number of tourist attracted to the beauty of the Mediterranean coast line, Turkey vacation includes exhilarating adventure sports & attractive cuisine. Many historical and archaeological sites are features on the UNESCO World Heritage list. There is a national park and birds more then 250 species are available. many water sports and adventures can be performed here as this place is blessed with the Mediterranean sea and Black sea and many others. Open air museum is the another wonder to visit and who can miss Pamukkale, who has the wonders that is of world interest. There are more in Turkey to explore, you can find in detail on namasteturkey.

----------


## tomammi

Camden! I am going to agree with you Southeastern Europe is a really nice destination for travelling freak. I visited there its few countries. I want to visit there again for seeing its attractions and natural beauty. I have a plan to visit there soon with my younger brother. Can anyone like to share the same name of its attractions and accommodations names with me?

----------


## adamgilcristt

In southeastern Europe, you should visit Santorini island in Greece because there are several things to do, such as try a donkey ride, hike a volcano, dive to the Red Sea, and visit the blue domes and colorful houses lying by the intimidating cliffs for the visitors.

----------


## Leandros

Oh you mean the occupied Greek lands by the Turks? 

Yea, they are beautiful

Στάλθηκε από το PE-TL10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> Oh you mean the occupied Greek lands by the Turks? 
> 
> Yea, they are beautiful
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το PE-TL10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Keep politics out of these discussions. You've been warned.

----------


## Leandros

> Keep politics out of these discussions. You've been warned.


Not politics. Just a true observation

Στάλθηκε από το PE-TL10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Zanatis

Very beautiful indeed but by the description I think you mean Asia Minor rather than Southeastern Europe.

----------


## SunnyDay

For me, Bulgaria and Montenegro are the most wonderful countries in this region

----------

